# I smell Fuel Vapors inside of car



## uc12 (May 6, 2010)

I own a 1987 300zx Turbo. Now that it's getting warm where I live I'm starting to smell fuel vapors inside of the car. When I remove the gas cap there's a loud swoosh that lasts for 10 secs or so.

I did some basic tests using a hand held vacuum tool to ensure the charcoal canister was working properly. From what I could determine it's working ok.

So why the smell and release of pressure?


----------



## apmason (Jul 21, 2004)

I have the same problem. Stinks like gas. How did you test the canister?


----------



## jogz04 (Mar 17, 2010)

My caravan did the same thing. It also was a bit hesitant in starting after sitting for a period of time. One of the fuel injectors' seals had worn out and was seeping gas. If you only have to replace one injector, it will run you about $250. Might be cheaper in the long run to do them all.


----------



## apmason (Jul 21, 2004)

I suppose that could be the issue. I only drive the car on weekends and it is hesitant to start from time to time. I just figured it was an old car. The instructions for replacement don't seem too bad. Let off fuel pressure, collector off, wires and hoses... Is this a DIY project or should this be shop work? I am going to evaluate my fuel system this weekend to be sure its not something else, first. I guess if its an injector, and not a leaky fuel filler neck or connection, the smell should be strongest around the collector, and stronger under acceleration. I found a set of replacement injector seals on the web, it is possible to just do the seals and save some $$$$?


----------



## apmason (Jul 21, 2004)

Well, its over a grand for a new set of injectors from the dealership. I'm 90% I've traced the problem to the injectors. It smells like gas at the front of the engine, and, after some hard driving, in the cabin. At startup it is slow to catch and just spit white smoke this morning when I went to drive it. Took a couple tries to get it started today. I want to try replacing the injector seals before I start spending all kinds of cash on new injectors. Any advice?


----------

